# Wasser"käfer" ¿ (Ironie), bitte um Bestimmung



## danyvet (28. Juli 2008)

Liebe Wissende! 

Ich hab heute in unserem Teich mindestens 3 "__ Käfer" gesehen, die ich vorher noch nie entdeckt hab. Kein Wunder, wenn man sich das 3. Bild ansieht, man sieht sie kaum (ratet mal, wo der Käfer ist *ggg*). Dieses Tierchen hat offensichtlich 3 Beinpaare und ist bedeckt mit Teichboden, also mit Sediment. Er ist ca. 2 cm groß und an der Unterseite eher weiß, hat sich nämlich tot gestellt, als ein Molch daher kam, der war aber dann eh nicht wirklich interessiert, als er sah, was es ist. Leider sind die Fotos nicht besser (Kamera mit Makro ist immer noch geplant im Teichbudget  )
Kann irgendwer sagen, was das für ein seltsamer Käfer ist? Der Körper scheint Querstreifung zu haben, aber für eine __ Wasserassel sehen die Beine zu käferartig aus.
Bin gespannt auf die Auflösung!
LG Dany


----------



## danyvet (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser" käfer" ¿ (Ironie), bitte um Bestimmung*

Jetzt hab ich grad in einem anderen Thread so einen ähnlichen "Käfer" gesehen. Da wurde gemeint, es seien Libellenlarven. Hm, die die ich im Pool hatte (als es noch grün war), sahen gaaaanz anders aus, wahrscheinlich waren die im Pool eher Kleinlibellenlarven (die sahen eher aus wie Gelbrandkäferlarven) und diese hier scheinen Gloßlibellenlarven (__ Plattbauch) zu sein. Na, ihr könnt aber trotzdem noch euren Senf abgeben, vielleicht hat ja jemand eine andere Meinung 
LG nochmal, Dany


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser" käfer" ¿ (Ironie), bitte um Bestimmung*

Servus Dany

Das ist die Larve der "Gemeinen Heidelibelle"  

 

Hier der Thread dazu.



			
				aus dem Thread schrieb:
			
		

> Die Larven leben am Grund in allerart von stehenden Gewässern und sind deshalb sehr schmutzig.


.

Ps.: Darf ich dein Foto in eben diesen Thread einfügen


----------



## danyvet (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wasser" käfer" ¿ (Ironie), bitte um Bestimmung*

Danke für die rasche Antwort!!
klar, lieber Digicat! wenn du es zeigenswert findest... *g* und vielleicht, wenn du nebenbei erwähnst, dass es meins ist *bg*
fressen diese Libellenlarven in dieser Größe eigentlich Molchlarven? Ich hab nämlich ganz viele im Moment (von grad geschlüpft bis ? ca. 3 Wochen alt??, also bis 3,5 cm!!! *freufreufreu*)


----------

